# Mantis Shrimp



## k8inuk (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello

I am trying to buy a mantis shrimp but have had very little luck so far. I have a few species which I'd prefer - like the peacock mantis or the caribean rock mantis - but I'd be happy with just being able just to find a source of one species as so far we haven't been able to find one at all!

We live in the UK and can have any of the larger shrimps as we have space for a 120 litre tank.
Can anyone advise where I could try and get a mantis shrimp?

Cheers,
Kate Sutton
Bristol, UK.


----------



## TonyBkk (Apr 9, 2008)

I wouldnt keep the mantis in your main 120 tank, I made a nice home for mine in a spare compartment in my sump. I had mine in the main tank before but any time a fish swam near the mouth of his cave he swam out and tried to punch it.

Im sure you could order one from your LFS


----------

